# Bump tested positive of soft tissue sarcoma



## Lincgold (May 11, 2018)

I am so sorry. Hopefully it’s small enough and they caught it early. Where is the bump.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry, how big is the bump?
What did the Vet say?


----------



## Corathegolden (Feb 8, 2019)

Its a small bump on her chest. It almost looks like a blood blister. The vet told us that we nee to remove it ASAP, so we are scheduled for surgery the 19th. Hopefully they can totally remove it and it hasn't spread.


----------



## Corathegolden (Feb 8, 2019)

Here is a photo for size


----------

